# Cz 75 sp-01 #1



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen on a number of top lists that the CZ 75 SP-01 is rated the unequivocal top 9mm pistol on the current market. I am a CZ fan, and I know many of you are as well. Who has time with the SP-01 to elaborate on what makes this particular model the top model even over other CZs? I'm looking at the tactical version b/c I prefer the decocker over the manual safety.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

What makes it great is that it is a CZ-75. Everything else is bonus.

Honestly, I've never had my hands on one, but they do seem to appeal to more folks than the standard models did. I have a 75B and a RAMI, and they are both superior shooters that I will keep.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I have to agree the CZ-75 is a great pistol. I had the Omega and loved it. I want to get another one, and was thinking about the SP-01. Actually, I would like to have an original CZ-75, and maybe another B Omega, but the SP-01 seems to be a really nice piece.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the top 9mm when you don't care about weight. It's the top Production 9mm for USPSA because the extra weight of the rail makes for faster follow up shots. It has the wonderful ergonomics of CZs and the low bore axis that allows for rapid shooting. If I had to pick the best combat gun where weight isn't an issue, I would pick the SP01. If I had to pick one where weight counts, it would probably be the P-09.


----------

